# looking for opinions



## aahrested (May 10, 2014)

I just bought a 1966 GTO for a restoration project. After looking for quite some time I purchased a fully optioned, matching #s, 66 hardtop, AC, power windows, PS,PB, auto. It is relatively rust free, and runs and drives. Although I have been a police officer for 33 years, I have "moonlighted" in the auto body field for years, and have performed several frame off restorations. However most have been Corvettes. I have been wanting a 66 GTO for years, as it was one of my first cars as a teen. Unfortunately, due to cancer, I was forced to retire, and will not be able to afford to keep the GTO once completed. So, my following questions are based on resale value. The car is currently a light tan with a black vinyl top, which I don't like at all. I was going to go with a bright red if I were keeping it. But, for resale, would I be better off staying with the factory cream color, or Black, or red? Am I better off removing the vinyl top, or replacing it (it has a few tiny bubbles). Also, I had planned on upgrading to disc brakes all around, along with a duel brake reservoir. But is keeping it all original more important than safety?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

For the best resale value it may best to sell the 66 as a survivor with only minimal repair cost out of your pocket. It is easy to get upside-down when restoring these car and when you change the color or mod the car beyond the original condition you could hurt your value if someone is looking for a car to return to showroom condition.


----------



## aahrested (May 10, 2014)

I had thought about just selling it the way it is, but it needs paint bad and it appears to have already been sprayed at some time during it's life. It just seems like a waste not to restore it when I own every conceivable tool from a nice down draft booth to every kind of welder and other top of the line body tools just collecting dust. Also kind of itching to get back into a restore again after a long absence, now that I am feeling stronger again. I was just unsure if I should keep it all completely original or not as far as the brakes and color goes. Plus it also seems a waste as I would do 100% work myself, as in the past I have done dozens of show quality paint jobs and restorations. So cost would be for parts only, no labor.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

If you paint the car aahrested me RED, you will have more people looking at buying the car for it's color, but because it's not the born on color it should be sold at a lower price. If you painted it light TAN, it is not a very popular or high demand color. It might be harder to sell and it would be even harder to sell at a higher price.

Your basically restoring this car for someone else since your not keeping it. I would prefer the original color but I would look for the BLACKS and REDS in the original colors 1st.


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Since you are not keeping it and plan on selling it, keep it stock. I personally believe it will be worth more to a collector that way.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

In the interest of safety you can't go wrong doing a dual MC and even just front disc brakes. One of the few complaints about the GTO in it's hayday were the brakes. Woefully inadequate for the car's potential. My 65 has 66 Chevelle front disc brakes, stock rears and a dual power MC. The car is done as a driver more than a show car but it still appears like a high point restoration (the chosen direction). It was born a Montero Red 4bbl 4spd with no console. It's now a Montero Red 4spd tri-power with A/C and the brakes I mentioned. If sitting next to a similar car of like quality but left with the original brakes, I can't see it being worth more or less than mine were it being sold. I have the PHS docs for it and have no shame about it's upgrades (I purchased it this way). 

Keep it safe and stay focused on the intended usage. To have a car that only appeals to the "tire condom" concours set, you may own it for a while as those buyers number in the hundreds if your lucky. The driver enthusiast wants the best of both worlds, the real thing his way. There's thousands of those customers. Value is academic. How do some of these poor things that have been subjected to LS motors and 20" wheels get such high prices sometimes?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

First, man I'm sorry to hear that you're having to deal with what you're having to deal with. I hope things work out as well as they possibly can for you.

The decision is a tough one. Is 100% original but in a fairly non-desirable color a better idea than changing to a more popular color? My magic 8 ball doesn't have a clue. I'm guessing it's going to be a toss-up with the answer mostly dependent on the people who check it out once you're ready to let it go and have to means to actually buy it. No matter which way you go, some folks are going to love it and some aren't. Still, if I were gambling I'd probably lean towards keeping it as original as possible and documenting the snot out of it (get the PHS docs, etc.) Even an "off" color can look great when it's fresh, shiny, and very well done - but with your skills I'm sure you already know that.

Best of luck,

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Bear said. And I'd like to say that I appreciate your service as a peace officer and feel for you on your current and hopefully temporary condition. Your best option for return on investment in our current market is to paint it original color or black. Resale Red has grown stale in the past 10 years, and is not a plus unless it's the oem color. Funny, I have been looking at c2 'vette's for the past 2 years, and I can't stand the red ones. I like the Glen Green, the Milano Maroon, and the Laguna Blue. Good luck to you on your progress. 
Jeff


----------

